# Arduino and Soliton



## mk4gti (May 6, 2011)

Curious if anyone ever done small arduino projects with the Evnetics Soliton ? I would like to interface an ethernet shield (udp sniffing) for a gauge panel or phone.

If anyone has some basic code to share to give me a head start that would be great (via PM or this thread)


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

The easiest way to get a graphic representation is otherwise probably to simply use one of the solutions already created. I know there's at least one app for Android (might be more apps for Android, might even be an iPhone-app, but I haven't kept track of them) and since these devices already can handle Ethernet it's a bit of plug and play (or at least theoretically it should be  ).

I've written some about it here:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78068

Here's an app that might work (no clue how good it is, haven't tried it myself):

http://ddmcse.com/ecar/

There might be others as well. Google around?


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

Anyone do the Ardunio Soliton interface? I'm wanting to use it to convert the stream into a Can bus data stream to feed the instrument cluster of a car? (so the phone apps won't work). 

I have the car side all sorted and proven. Just need how to catch the Soliton data into the arduno. Hate to reinvent the wheel if someone already has it figured out.

Thaniel


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

Keep in mind that the GEVCU from EVTV has a built-in instrument cluster that will work with any Wi-fi enabled device. 

I'm not 100% sure that the CAN values are the same as the Soliton, but since the GEVCU's software is open source, it's fairly easy to change the CAN parameters.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

PZigouras said:


> Keep in mind that the GEVCU from EVTV has a built-in instrument cluster that will work with any Wi-fi enabled device.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure that the CAN values are the same as the Soliton, but since the GEVCU's software is open source, it's fairly easy to change the CAN parameters.


Thaniel is asking how to take the ethernet stream from the Soliton and convert into CAN, not vice versa.


Thaniel,

You may be able to use router and have both the soliton and GEVCU connected, but that support is not yet built in (not to my knowledge anyway). 
I do think that some sort of gateway is needed, but I haven't seen anything specificially for the Soliton that converts to can, nor any projects. Most people use the Android applications to monitor if they do anything at all.

Good luck on it. I'll pass any info along that I might run across.


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

Thank you for the replys. Yes I have the Cars can bus side figured out already. No worries there Here's a video of my arduino driving a set of guages on the bench




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxCKy8eHZW8

I am interested into how to get the data stream from the Soliton into the Arduino. It doesn't appear very popular to attach an Arduino to it. I may just go with some "analog" pickups for the RPM and temp values and grab the MIL from the Soliton. Not as elegant but effective.

Thaniel


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a Soliton Jr on my Kart and no room for a laptop, so I have a programmer friend of mine that made a UDP sniffer for the Arduino with an ethernet shield, which logs to the SD card on the shield. There is not enough processing power on the Mega to run the UDP logger and translate all the data, so we are logging the packets to SD and then putting it on a computer to translate the raw packets into usable information. I will report back when finished.


----------



## mk4gti (May 6, 2011)

Would love to see it !

In all other matter, any thoughts on weather proofing the rj45 port on the soliton ?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Get a mating connector for it. See what connector you have. There's usually a mate that screws into it or locks down depending on what connector version you have.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

mk4gti said:


> ...In all other matter, any thoughts on weather proofing the rj45 port on the soliton ?


Do you mean weatherproofing the ethernet port while in use? If so, that will require making a custom ethernet cable with the proper plug/hood combo for the style ethernet jack used (3 different types have been used depending on availability). See p30 of the Soliton owner's manual for more info.


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

winzeracer said:


> I have a Soliton Jr on my Kart and no room for a laptop, so I have a programmer friend of mine that made a UDP sniffer for the Arduino with an ethernet shield, which logs to the SD card on the shield. There is not enough processing power on the Mega to run the UDP logger and translate all the data, so we are logging the packets to SD and then putting it on a computer to translate the raw packets into usable information. I will report back when finished.


That's great news. Anything you could share as far as programing tips would be wonderful.

Thanks.

Thaniel.


----------



## russatt (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi

I see this is an old thread. Did you ever come right with the Arduino interpreting the UDP stream.


----------



## russatt (Aug 30, 2013)

Thaniel said:


> Thank you for the replys. Yes I have the Cars can bus side figured out already. No worries there Here's a video of my arduino driving a set of guages on the bench
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi

I see this is an old thread. Did you ever come right with the Arduino interpreting the UDP stream.


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

russatt said:


> Hi
> 
> I see this is an old thread. Did you ever come right with the Arduino interpreting the UDP stream.


I got it to do what I needed to. The arduino reads the Can bus stream from the Solution controller. Then manipulates the data and sends it out on the audi can bus. Here is a video of the Tach working. The Arduino shield is a custom shield of my own design.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWVE2PBQ-cE





If you need some info on how to do it I'm sure I still have it.

A picture of the arduino with the sheild on it is attached.

Thaniel


----------



## russatt (Aug 30, 2013)

Thaniel said:


> I got it to do what I needed to. The arduino reads the Can bus stream from the Solution controller. Then manipulates the data and sends it out on the audi can bus. Here is a video of the Tach working. The Arduino shield is a custom shield of my own design.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWVE2PBQ-cE
> 
> ...


Hi Thanks for the reply. great job on the Can bus.
I am doing something similar, but not using Can. I will communicate directly with just the fuel, temp, and rpm gauges. 
I am reading the UDP packets from the controller, but the data doesn't match the example given by EVnetices. I am sure it is something small, like an invalid data type on my side.

Any bit of code that you could send will help.


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

russatt said:


> Hi Thanks for the reply. great job on the Can bus.
> I am doing something similar, but not using Can. I will communicate directly with just the fuel, temp, and rpm gauges.
> I am reading the UDP packets from the controller, but the data doesn't match the example given by EVnetices. I am sure it is something small, like an invalid data type on my side.
> 
> Any bit of code that you could send will help.


Sent a pm.


----------

